# Finish for douglas fir workbench?



## ctjim (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi all -

I recently build a workbench following the Fine Woodworking plans here: http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/18985/still-dont-have-a-workbench-this-one-is-easy

I used douglas fir for the 2×4 stretchers and 4×4 legs, and I have 2 sheets of 3/4" doug fir plywood I will laminate together for the top (instead of MDF they used in the original plan)

I'd like to finish the bench with something…I don't care too much about how it looks (I'd prefer if it wasn't plain unfinished wood, but it is a workbench so I don't want to get crazy). I would prefer a bit of moisture protection since my basement can get a little wet when we have a lot of rain.

Seems like a lot of people lean towards either Watco Danish Oil or a polyurethane (like Minwax fast-drying poly). Any pros/cons for either one? For what it's worth, this is going to be more of a general workbench (not dedicated to woodworking) so there is potential for it to be exposed to a bit of abuse 

I'm leaning towards the poly since it seems like it would provide more liquid protection, would that work well with the plywood top?

Thanks!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I would use an oil finish. It is easy to reapply when you desire. Any finish is going to be damages thru use. And an oil finish you simply wipe down and reapply.


----------



## ctjim (Apr 4, 2016)

> I would use an oil finish. It is easy to reapply when you desire. Any finish is going to be damages thru use. And an oil finish you simply wipe down and reapply.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Bruce, would you recommend the Watco Danish or is there another oil finish that might work better?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

boiled linseed oil would be another option.

Also - welcome, from another ct jock.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

MW ob poly thinned 1:1 with ms. Apply it the same as oil - get it on there, keep it wet for as long as you want ( 15-20 min), wipe off. And just like oil, apply as many coats as you want. With no real film thickness its easy to repair. Good water/liquid absorption protection.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have a laminated DF bench top, I used BLO. Occasionally, I give it a waxing with johnsons paste wax. I've not had a problem with things slipping, and it does a good job of keeping errant glue drips from sticking. I've never applied BLO to plywood though, but it seems like it wouldn't cause problems.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You don't actually need a finish. I've never had any finish on mine except for a coat of BLO which essentially does nothing but turn the wood a little yellow. If you want to protect from stains then a polyurethane or varnish is your best bet. Watco is a mixture of varnish, thinner, and oil.


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

FWIW, I have fir plywood on the floor of my shop. I put down 2 coats of a Varathane oil-based polyurethane to seal/protect it. After 3 years of daily abuse, the plywood shows little wear. I don't think there's anything special about that specific brand - pretty sure the Minwax oil-based polyurethane would work very similar. And I'm also pretty sure a workbench would take less abuse than my shop floor.

That being said, when I get around to finishing my workbench top, I'll probably use Waterlox.


----------

